# Glen helen rc racing - so cal



## GIANT RC (Mar 5, 2012)

ALL NEW ROCK RACING COURSE! 
LAST WEEKS ROCK RACING WAS A BLAST. John Schultz and his son Jonathon showed up with arms full of “SWAG” from “Losi”. Pictures will be on Johns FLICKER and on ULTIMATE4RC.COM FACEBOOK PAGE–This course is set up and ready to run anytime we are open.
SPECTATORS FREE!

TRACK HOURS FOR PRACTICE:

1/5 OFF ROAD, 1/8 & 1/10 OFF ROAD TRACKS, DIRT OVAL OPEN ON
THURSDAY/FRIDAY 3PM TO DARK -- SATURDAY/SUNDAY 9AM TO 5PM.

Practice fee $10 all scales. Run on all tracks for one practice fee.

More info 909-887-9700 Larry


----------



## GIANT RC (Mar 5, 2012)

*Glen helen this is it!*

THE TIME HAS ARRIVED!!

RC SAND DRAGS AND RC ROCK RACING!! 
THIS SATURDAY AUGUST 17TH.

TWO BIG EVENTS IN ONE DAY. SPECTATORS FREE.

SAND DRAGS: GATES OPEN 9AM RACING 10:30
We are expecting double the cars we had at our first race last April. 
You will not believe what a 1/5 scale with nitrous can do!!
Classes: 30.5 MAX CC, 2WD Any chassis or body configurations.
30.5 MAX CC, 4WD Any chassis or body configurations.
OPEN CLASS-ANYTHING GOES-NITROUS OK.
ELECTRIC-All 1/8, 1/10 2 and 4wd
NITRO- All 1/8, 1/10 2 and 4wd
We must have a minimum of 6 likecars to establish additional classes.
Entry fee 1/5 scale $40, 2nd class $15. Nitro/electric $25 2nd class $10

RC ROCK RACING “ROCKS”
THIS is rock crawling on steroids. It is really catching on.
For more information on the racing go to Facebook-u4rc.com

TRACK HOURS FOR PRACTICE THIS WEEK:

OPEN ON THURSDAY/FRIDAY 3PM TO DARK –ALL TRACKS OPEN EXCEPT DRAG STRIP
SATURDAY-1/5 OFF ROAD, ROCK RACING COURSE, DRAG STRIP CLOSED DUE TO EVENTS.
1/8 & 1/10 OFF ROAD TRACKS AND DIRT OVAL OPEN 9AM TO DARK
SUNDAY 9AM TO 5PM ALL TRACKS OPEN EXCEPT DRAG STRIP.
Practice fee $10 all scales. Run on all tracks for one practice fee.

OUR NEW “GIANT RC SERVICE CENTER” IS OPEN. 
WE REPAIR ALL SCALES OF RC CARS. BUY, SELL TRADE.

UPCOMING EVENTS:

DIRT OVAL RACING FIRST SATURDAY OF EVERY MONTH.

RC SWAP MEET FIRST SUNDAY OF EVERY MONTH.

We have plans to hold two special events and would like some feedback from the racers.
The first is “MONSTER MASH” in October. This will be an event for Monster Trucks and will be run like you see on TV.
Two at a time racing followed by freestyle. We will build a special track for this event. As an example of events we are considering is a high jump, long jump, hill climb.

Also in the planning stage is OUTLAW NITRO RACING. This will primarily be a MONEY RACE. One or two classes. 
Format will be four 20 minute segments with overall winners based on points accumulated in all segments. We encourage your feedback on this idea so we can make it one of the most exciting NITRO events ever run. 

Please contact Larry with your ideas.

We appreciate the support of our track sponsors-Dave’s Motors, Mile High Marine, Giant RC, HPI BAJA FORUM.COM, BAJA ADDICTS.COM
GLEN HELEN RC RACEWAY, 18585 VERDEMONT RANCH ROAD, SAN BERNARDINO, CA 92407
EMAIL [email protected] OR CALL 909-887-9700


----------



## GIANT RC (Mar 5, 2012)

*Rock racing glen helen rc raceway*

ROCK RACING NOVEMBER 23RD AND DECEMBER 14TH. CHECK FACEBOOK-U4RC.COM
FOR RULES, PICTURES, VIDEOS. This is the newest form of rc racing. You gotta check it out


----------



## johson (Jan 21, 2015)

AND DRAGS: GATES OPEN 9AM RACING 10:30
We are expecting double the cars we had at our first race last April. 
You will not believe what a 1/5 scale with nitro

300-207


----------



## rc.racer73 (May 7, 2015)

Intersesting


----------

